# Where can you buy Bio-spira on the east coast of the USA?



## tep05 (Apr 2, 2005)

I have looked and looked, where can you buy Bio-spira on the east coast of the USA?Any advice is welcome.


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

I would check the internet and buy online.


----------



## tep05 (Apr 2, 2005)

i already have, if you did and i cant find it, please tell me your most trusted site to get it at.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

i've ordered from here:

http://fishstoretn.com/bio_spira.html


----------



## tep05 (Apr 2, 2005)

thanks ill check it out


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

Tep05, where are you located? The Fish Store is in Tennessee just north of Chattanooga. Are you close? They will be having a 
gathering this month there, and you could have a great time and save on shipping of your bio spira. I've been there 3 times and had a blast. The gatherings happen every 3 months. They are so much fun I fly up there from Florida. Attend if you can! :fun:


----------



## tep05 (Apr 2, 2005)

thanks, i am in virginia, not to far away from tennessee


----------

